# Vacances



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Vous partez où en vacances (pour ceux qui ont la chance de partir) ??


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

1 semaine près de Toulouse début août puis en Bretagne Sud. Après je rentre chez moi et ma petite famille elle m'abandonne pour le reste du mois en Bretagne Nord. Super non?

Heureusement je vais m'acheter l'EOS 300D tout à l'heure et j'aurai mon PB avec moi! J'aurai de quoi m'occuper...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Comme d'hab' je vais dans le sud de la France (St Raphaël) après un petit tour dans les alpes.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

Demain, ja'i congé jusqu'a dimanche   donc je vais faire péter ce festival electro dans le Jura suisse, dans les champs avec les vavaches  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

C'est St Raphael centre ville : c'est super mignon


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Demain, ja'i congé jusqu'a dimanche


On se refait un forum des râleurs?


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Espagne. 4 semaines, à partir de ce soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Castille (Salamanque à visiter ABSOLUMENT)  

Andalousie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, j'vais chercher la canicule que vous n'aurez probablement pas ici, cette année...  

Allez, tchô à tous. Bon courage et à bientôt pour des nouvelles du front de la con....ie, où nul n'est à l'abri, ni vous.......NI MOI !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> On se refait un forum des râleurs?



 on m'a appelé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Bonnes vacances Justeenpassant !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Vous partez où en vacances (pour ceux qui ont la chance de partir) ??


 A l'Apple Expo sûrement :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

je serais rentré juste à temps (1 mois 1/2 de vacances : tout le monde dite que je vais m'emmerder, mais je ne crois pas !!!  )


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bonnes vacances Justeenpassant !!!


Merci !  

J'en ai bien besoin. :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> A l'Apple Expo sûrement :love:



Tiens, moi aussi... quelle coïncidence. :casse: :love:


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on m'a appelé


Je me disais aussi que tu ne serais pas long à réagir!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

Moi aussi je part en Bretagne (St Malo), faut dire que des Goulwen et Goulven ça ne peut que partir en Bretagne  

Goul= Goulwen


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

je dirais l'inverse les Bretons ne peuvent que partir de Bretagne pour leurs vacances : il leur faut bien un minimum de lumière dans l'année


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Goul a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Moi aussi je part en Bretagne (St Malo), faut dire que des Goulwen et Goulven ça ne peut que partir en Bretagne
> 
> Goul= Goulwen


Oui ça y a des chances! Moi qui suis exilé en Suisse... 11h de route pour rejoindre Brest! Heureusement qu'Air France propose un direct Lyon-Brest parcequ'avec des petits (2 ans & 1 an) c'est pas de la tarte!


----------



## Macounette (16 Juillet 2004)

Pas de vacances pour moi non plus cet été...
 quelques jours à Paris pour l'AppleExpo et voir des amis :love:
 Puis si tout va bien 1 semaine en octobre au Portugal... 

 Les vraies vacances ce sera pour l'année prochaine


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je dirais l'inverse les Bretons ne peuvent que partir de Bretagne pour leurs vacances : il leur faut bien un minimum de lumière dans l'année


Tu veux un coup de coiffe bretonne dans la gueule?


----------



## Marcant (16 Juillet 2004)

Bon, je pense que je vais me faire un petite last minute avec ma compagnà la playa. 
SEX and SUN


----------



## chagregel (16 Juillet 2004)

Goul a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Moi aussi je part en Bretagne (St Malo), faut dire que des Goulwen et Goulven ça ne peut que partir en Bretagne
> 
> Goul= Goulwen



Hey hey, on se retrouve à la Chaumière????  :rateau:


----------



## Marcant (16 Juillet 2004)

Eh faut aller à l'Escalier !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Une bonne bouteille de Chouchen sur les remparts de St Malo...


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Bon y a des baffes qui se perdent, mais je ne peux plus en donner ! 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Ne pas répondre à la provocation....Ne pas répondre à la provocation....Ne pas répondre à la provocation....Ne pas répondre à la provocation....Ne pas répondre à la provocation....


----------



## chagregel (16 Juillet 2004)

Goul a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne bouteille de Chouchen sur les remparts de St Malo...



Non c'est pour les Nioub ça    :rateau: 

Rien de tel qu'une bonne Chaumière pour se remettre d'une année difficile    :rose:


----------



## naas (16 Juillet 2004)

en france


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en france



tout pareil :love:


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2004)

Indonésie (bornéo+sulawesi), par ici


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Eh faut aller à l'Escalier !!


 oh bordel, je suis allé à l'Escalier complètement par hasard, même que c'était gratos tellement on arrivait tard et qu'ils nous ont foutu dehors après tout le monde.......

 Un bon gros calice de bière à l'Aviso, avant!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

Goul a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne bouteille de Chouchen sur les remparts de St Malo...


 Une bonne bière à déguster sur la Grand Place de Bruxelles moi je dis, avec une gauffre :love: 

Comme quoi il en faut peu pour être heureux


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne bière à déguster sur la Grand Place de Bruxelles moi je dis, avec une gauffre :love:
> 
> Comme quoi il en faut peu pour être heureux


 enfin plusieurs bonnes bières, c'est mieux quand même


----------



## sylko (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça y a des chances! Moi qui suis exilé en Suisse... 11h de route pour rejoindre Brest! Heureusement qu'Air France propose un direct Lyon-Brest parcequ'avec des petits (2 ans & 1 an) c'est pas de la tarte!


 
Tu ne connais pas ce service?
http://www.voyages-sncf.com/autotrain/service_ete/Geneve-Nantes.htm
http://www.voyages-sncf.com/autotrain/service_ete/Geneve-Auray.htm

C'est génial avec des enfants en bas âge.

Je l'ai testé.


----------



## quetzalk (16 Juillet 2004)

on avait pensé Bagdad mais c'est bruyant, sinon un trek en Afghanistan (les prix sont canon... une vraie mine !)... à moins que la Savoie...


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> on avait pensé Bagdad mais c'est bruyant, sinon un trek en Afghanistan (les prix sont canon... une vraie mine !)... à moins que la Savoie...


:mouais: :hein: :mouais:


----------



## naas (16 Juillet 2004)

a ce propos easyjet viens de mettre en vente ses billets pour la prochaine saison.


----------



## alan.a (16 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je dirais l'inverse les Bretons ne peuvent que partir de Bretagne pour leurs vacances : il leur faut bien un minimum de lumière dans l'année



Tigrou ... 

Files en vacance avant que je ne fasse les 15 km qui me sépare de ton domicile pour te casser le nez  

Je reviens juste de 15 jours à St Malo, j'y retourne fin aout.
Entre le 15 juillet et le 15 aout c'est trop le tsouin tsouin.


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connais pas ce service?
> http://www.voyages-sncf.com/autotrain/service_ete/Geneve-Nantes.htm
> http://www.voyages-sncf.com/autotrain/service_ete/Geneve-Auray.htm
> 
> ...


J'en avais entendu parlé, mais pas encore testé. Merci pour les liens, ca va surement m'être très utile!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tigrou ...
> 
> Files en vacance avant que je ne fasse les 15 km qui me sépare de ton domicile pour te casser le nez
> 
> ...


Vous les Bretons vous nous avez toujours détestés, nous les normands :casse:    

Pourtant on vous adore (vous et vos galettes) : tout ça pour un sombre histoire de Mont-Saint-Michel  :casse: 

pas la tête


----------



## Goulven (19 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Vous les Bretons vous nous avez toujours détestés, nous les normands :casse:
> 
> Pourtant on vous adore (vous et vos galettes) : tout ça pour un sombre histoire de Mont-Saint-Michel  :casse:
> 
> pas la tête


Meeeeeeuh non! on vous aime bien! Mais bon faudrait arrêter d'écrire des paroles de chansons bidons juste pour nous piquer le Mont St Michel! Allez on vous pardonne... tu reprendras bien un peu de Kig ha farz


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Meeeeeeuh non! on vous aime bien! Mais bon faudrait arrêter d'écrire des paroles de chansons bidons juste pour nous piquer le Mont St Michel! Allez on vous pardonne... tu reprendras bien un peu de Kig ha farz


Merci bien (je viens de me péter une dent sur une galette bretonne  ). Je te sers un petit coup de calvados ? cidre ? un p'tit camembert ?

On se retrouve toujours autour de la bouffe : c'est ça qui est rassurant en France !!  

Je me souviens être allé chez des amis en Bretagne et les habitants du village me demandaient "t'es d'où ? avec ta tronche tu dois être un parigot toi! " et moi de répondre "non non, je suis normand". Ils ne savaient pas encore ce qui était le pire : venir de Paris ou de Normandie ? 

Après une soirée beuverie, tout était rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## Goulven (19 Juillet 2004)

Enfin bon, mon problème c'est que je suis en Suisse maintenant... Alors ni galettes, ni cidre, ni camenbert, ni calva... Il y a ici un resto qui s'appelle "la crêperie du port". J'ai commandé une crêpe beurre sucre (c'est le test!). Résultat, crêpe au beurre...doux!!  AAaaaaaaaaarrrrrrghhh!

Mais bon, dans 15 jours c'est les vacances (je reviens au thème) et la Bretagne! Ca va aller mieux!

PS: à tous les suisses, je suis TRES bien dans votre beau pays! Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit! J'adore la fondue, le gruyère et surtout ... la double crème! Ca les cocos français, vous DEVEZ gouter ça! Double-crème et meringue, c'est le top!


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, mon problème c'est que je suis en Suisse maintenant... Alors ni galettes, ni cidre, ni camenbert, ni calva... Il y a ici un resto qui s'appelle "la crêperie du port". J'ai commandé une crêpe beurre sucre (c'est le test!). Résultat, crêpe au beurre...doux!!  AAaaaaaaaaarrrrrrghhh!


 LOL  j'en connais des Bretons qui ont été choqués par la même chose 
   C'est vrai qu'en Suisse on consomme surtout du beurre non-salé (donc doux), le beurre salé étant une exception. 




			
				Goulven a dit:
			
		

> PS: à tous les suisses, je suis TRES bien dans votre beau pays! Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit! J'adore la fondue, le gruyère et surtout ... la double crème! Ca les cocos français, vous DEVEZ gouter ça! Double-crème et meringue, c'est le top!


 Merci à toi  c'est vrai que la meringue à la double crème... comment dire ? ça arrache 
   Moi je ne connais pas (encore) la Bretagne


----------



## alan.a (19 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien (je viens de me péter une dent sur une galette bretonne  ). Je te sers un petit coup de calvados ? cidre ? un p'tit camembert ?
> 
> On se retrouve toujours autour de la bouffe : c'est ça qui est rassurant en France !!
> 
> ...



Et moi donc... Un breton exilé chez l'ennemi... marié avec une normande et avec un enfant né en Suisse...

Selon les points de vues, je cumule les inconvénients ou les avantages*


----------



## alan.a (19 Juillet 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

vivement les vacs


----------



## Cillian (19 Juillet 2004)

Le sud du Morbihan peut-être (Pénestin ), mais j'y étais déjà l'an dernier ou alors comme il y a quelques années :
Je me fait une listes de villes moyennes, je repère les hotels. Je pars dans la matinée et après 17h00 je cherche à m'arrêter pour passer 2 ou 3 jours, visiter les lieux et puis je reprends la route pour recommencer ailleurs et cela jusqu'à la fin des vacances. :style: 

En Septembre je ne devrai pas avoir de difficultés à trouver une place dans les hotels.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et moi donc... Un breton exilé chez l'ennemi... marié avec une normande et avec un enfant né en Suisse...
> 
> Selon les points de vues, je cumule les inconvénients ou les avantages*



t'as oublié la note "*"


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (20 Juillet 2004)

Moi c 3 semaines à Menton de fin aout à mi septembre, avec une pause pour l'AE... 8)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>


C'est super joli : c'est en Normandie ? mais non ne t'énerve pas je sais que c'est dans le Var    (zon' pas d'humour ces bretons)


----------



## alan.a (20 Juillet 2004)

Retourne manger tes céréales :hein:   

PS : Le Var, c'est bien au bord du pédiluve avec des marées de 12 cm ...


----------



## einqui (20 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Moi c 3 semaines à Menton de fin aout à mi septembre, avec une pause pour l'AE... 8)


  Ah, Menton..... 
  Bon, je fais comme si je n'avais rien lu et je repars au boulot.
  N'empeche que .... .. .. .   .   .   .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Retourne manger tes céréales :hein:
> 
> PS : Le Var, c'est bien au bord du pédiluve avec des marées de 12 cm ...


tu dis ça parce que tu es énervé  

Bon, blague mise à part, ta photo est superbe.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juillet 2004)

Nous avons passez un petit w-e dans le sud-ouest en juin.
Début septembre nous irons 4 jours à Paris pour l'AppleExpo et en octobre, nous quitterons pour la première fois le continent européen pour nous rendre au Québec.


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2004)

de la Septimanie à Ré, en faisant une boucle de gauche à droite, en 3 semaines. de belles rencontres en perspective, j'espère. d'ailleurs si vous avez des suggestions...


----------



## chagregel (20 Juillet 2004)

On se croisera pitetre à Ars la 2 éme semaine d'Aout


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> PS : Le Var, c'est bien au bord du pédiluve avec des marées de 12 cm ...


Ouais, 12 mètres au Mt St Michel, c mieux


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On se croisera pitetre à Ars la 2 éme semaine d'Aout


en tous cas, c'est la semaine où je serai sur l'île. un peu à l'autre extrémité. moins chic, mais sympa quand même.


----------



## chagregel (20 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, 12 mètres au Mt St Michel, c mieux





> En plus de l'attraction des astres, la configuration des côtes a une grande influence sur l'importance des marées. Si la Baie de Saint-Malo peut s'enorgueillir d'être le théâtre des plus grandes marées d'Europe, cela tient à sa situation géographique.





> plus de 12 mètres autour de la Cité Corsaire. Un phénomène exceptionnel quand on sait que dans la région des Landes le marnage est de 5 m et que la moyenne mondiale est de 2 m !



source


----------



## kisco (22 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est St Raphael centre ville : c'est super mignon



tiens ça m'intéresse, ça! c'ets grand comme ville ? y a bcp de choses à faire par làbas?

je cherche un endroit bord de mer pour aller 1 sem avec ma copine :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> tiens ça m'intéresse, ça! c'ets grand comme ville ? y a bcp de choses à faire par làbas?
> 
> je cherche un endroit bord de mer pour aller 1 sem avec ma copine :love:


bah, je crois que le mieux c'est d'aller voir sur google : en ce qui me concerne j'y vais depuis toujours et, même si je n'en ai pas la tronche (tout blanc avec taches de rousseur), je me sent un peu de là bas. Mon jugement ne serait pas objectif. La population est un peu vieille dans l'année (hors saison), mais les activités de manquent pas.

En gros je me promène de Ste Maxime jusqu'aux falaises d'Anthéor (Cap Roux) pour la côte, et dans le pays depuis le Muy jusqu'à St Paul de Vence ou Cannes.

Voili voilou, mais va jeter un oeil sur le web


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Juste un reproche à ce coin-là en été : vraiment, mais alors vraiment trop de monde 
Au lieu de se serrer dans le métro, faut se serrer à la plage


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Au moins en Normandie, à défaut de soleil, on a de la place


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Juste un reproche à ce coin-là en été : vraiment, mais alors vraiment trop de monde
> Au lieu de se serrer dans le métro, faut se serrer à la plage


c'est pas toujours vrai : mes parents habitent dans l'arrière pays (5 petites minustes de la plage) et là il n'y a personne (même pas un anglais en tong + chaussettes de tennis). Pour la plage,du côté d'Anthéor il y a une multitude de *criques* et de plages superbes et peu peuplées (ce qui attire le monde c'est...le monde : les gens (les beaufs) veulent rester groupés, pour le bonheur des habitués et résidents.


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Au moins en Normandie, à défaut de soleil, on a de la place



C'est pas toujours vrai 

Il fait super beau en ce moment, et l'été dernier n'était pas trop pourrave à mon souvenir.
Mais c'est vrai qu'on de la place 

Par contre, question plage ... celles de la cote d'albâtre sont très belles, mais douloureuses avec les galets, et la mer est moins belle (pour se baigner) que dans le Calvados ou le Cotentin.

Pour une semaine, bord de mer, avec sa copine, moi je ne vois que Ouessant, c'est magnifique, mais comme il n'y a pas grand-chose à faire (pécher, boire et danser), tu auras le temps de t'occuper de ta copine  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Direction le Cotentin (ma patrie natale  ) demain soir pour 3 semaines 
Allez, se baigner dans la mer à 15° , c'est bon pour le teint


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Direction le Cotentin (ma patrie natale  ) demain soir pour 3 semaines
> Allez, se baigner dans la mer à 15° , c'est bon pour le teint


tu n'es déjà pas très bronzé, alors...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Ben non, pas bronzé paske au bureau pour 24 heures encore


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Et pis, le soleil çà esquinte la peau alors que le crachin, çà la tonifie


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu n'es déjà pas très bronzé, alors...



Pour un rouquinou comme toi (et moi), c'est pas bon de trop bronzé.

Et puis la peau laiteuse, c'est tellement sexy  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour un rouquinou comme toi (et moi), c'est pas bon de trop bronzé.
> 
> Et puis la peau laiteuse, c'est tellement sexy :mouais:


ouaip monsieur Alan, tu as raison : et pis c'est moi le plus beau sur la plage, tartiné de crème écran-total, alors qu'ils sont tous autour de moi, bronzés et musclés. Fait chier la vie tiens.  :style: 

Sur les photos on ne voit pas trop ta couleur de cheveux (tu le caches, tu as honte ? il ne faut pas et assumer son appartenance    ).

En tout cas merci pour le réconfort


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2004)

j'ai les cheveux chatains, la peau blanche (rouge en ce moment ) mais j'ai la pilosité rousse et des taches de rousseurs. C'est un subtil mélange de breton, de suisse, d'allemand, de gallois et d'écossais


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Vacances demain soir (ça fait combien de minutes ?)


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Encore de trop, mais çà diminue toutes les minutes


----------



## netgui (23 Juillet 2004)

J'me casse ce soir pour un mois, TGV pour Hossegor Pays basque.
Ensuite Chateaux de la Loire en vélo et pi ensuite hibernation et retour fin aout.

Salut Tigrou bonne question !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, anecdote d'autoroute :

Sur l'autoroute direction l'Auvergne (merveilleux pays) alors que je roulais tranquillement au dessus des limitations de vitesse (c'était la belle époque   mais non je blague), je vois un véhicule, à environ 100 mètres devant moi faire un écart assez violent sur la file de gauche. Bon, ça arrive parfois (quand on est bourré, ou qu'on s'occupe plus de l'autoradio que de son volant). 

Tout à coup une sorte de masse sombre semble voler à plus de 2 mètres du sol, sans que j'arrive à la déterminer (là je pense que certains vont s'en donner à coeur joie "il voit des OVNIS en conduisant" etc...). La masse touche le sol puis s'envole à nouveau. Il apparaît que c'est justement la cause de l'écart de l'automobiliste devant moi. Puis tout s'enchaîne très vite : la masse en question retombe juste sous ma voiture (après une manoeuvre d'évitement brillamment exécutée par votre narrateur) arrache tout ce qu'elle touche (pare-chocs, pot d'échappement etc...) et me dirige vers la glissière de sécurité. Je stoppe le véhicule quelques centaines de mètres plus loin.

Je venais de rencontrer un pneu de camion (+ jante) qui rebondissait sur les 3 voies de l'autoroute.

Le conducteur ne s'était pas arrêté ("j'ai pas le temps moi, aut' chose à faire") : il a été arrêté puis condamné à rembourser les frais occasionnés par l'accident.


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2004)

Pfiou, tit' quequette !!! 

Mon frère a fait la même chose avec un caribou.
Il a juste mis bcp moins de temps à s'arreter ...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou, tit' quequette !!!
> 
> Mon frère a fait la même chose avec un caribou.
> Il a juste mis bcp moins de temps à s'arreter ... :mouais:


Un caribou qui lance des pneus sur l'autoroute ? c'est ça ? :mouais:


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2004)

Ils sont trés forts les caribous américains  
C'était le loueur de voiture qui était content !!!

"Allo, yes, could you help me please ? I've got a caribou in the car !!!

PlonK ...

Allo ? wouhou ? Anybody's there ???"


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2004)

bon, finalement je me barre à Majorque.  à Cala Murada plus précisément, à l'est sur la carte.
vivement le 16 aout !!  :love:


----------



## MacEnro (2 Août 2004)

Moi je prend l'avion dans 15 jours pour Vancouver, avec trip à Calgary et autres découvertes des magnifiques paysages canadiens...  


Vite vite vite !!! :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je prend l'avion dans 15 jours pour Vancouver, avec trip à Calgary et autres découvertes des magnifiques paysages canadiens...
> 
> 
> Vite vite vite !!! :love: :love:


argh encore 3 semaines à attendre pour moi


----------



## MacEnro (3 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argh encore 3 semaines à attendre pour moi


Et pour aller où ??


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

aux célèbes et à bornéo, en indonésie


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

je me suis trop bien amuser en vacances.
je suis aller dans un camping 4 etoiles et c'etait trop bien j'ai retrouver tous mes potes que je vois tous les ans,et sa fait bientot 8 ans 
bilan des vacances: eclate avec les potes 
                               farniente
                               tous sa pendant 1 mois 
j'ai pas a me plaindre
je passe le bonjours a tous ceux qui ne partent pas.


----------



## kitetrip (4 Août 2004)

bonjour alors


----------



## kisco (15 Août 2004)

woohooo !!

demain je pars pour Cala Murada à Majorque !  
c'est ici 

Je vais profiter de ces vacances pour ceux qui bossent


----------



## molgow (15 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je passe le bonjours a tous ceux qui ne partent pas.



Salut!


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2005)

On remonte, c'est de circonstances...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2005)

Donc, vu que c'est de circonstances :

1. mise en condition avec la DTP lan 2.0 ce week-end 
2. à partir de mi-juillet, une semaine en Dordogne 
3. puis deux semaines en Normandie 

[Belle remontée de post ]

Au suivant...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

mouais.....

moi j'aime bien improviser au dernier moment....
mais bon, comme d'hab, au moins 15 jours a Marseille...
puis quelques jours en Espagne, enfin, au sud de la catalogne...
et puis on verra....peut etre en Belgique pour voir les fou du volant... 

voila.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, comme d'hab, au moins 15 jours a Marseille...



... J'y suis du 2 au 11 juillet... Un pot sur le vieux port? Si tu traînes à ce moment là...


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Un trip a Barcelone


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... J'y suis du 2 au 11 juillet... Un pot sur le vieux port? Si tu traînes à ce moment là...



Harg! 

non, avant le 10, je suis bloqué......  

donc, j'y serai vers le 13/14 et jusqu'au bout du mois....
fait chi**.....
mais je pense (enfin, peut etre ) descendre dans ton ile fin septembre, pour voir le salon de coiffure d'un couple d'ami.....et eux aussi, par la meme occasion...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2005)

Nous sommes revenus du Portugal il y a une semaine, ça me semble déjà tellement loin. 
Prochain congé en octobre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un trip a Barcelone



Début juin, le bonheur était de passage à Barcelone... Je l'ai vu :love:    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Début juin, le bonheur était de passage à Barcelone... Je l'ai vu :love:    :love:



pitin®.....quand vous descendez a Barcelone, faites signe.....  
ou arretez vous boire une biere a Perpi....


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®.....quand vous descendez a Barcelone, faites signe.....
> ou arretez vous boire une biere a Perpi....





Pour autant , je ne sais pas quand j'irai


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

moi j'ai bien peur que c'est cuit de cuit   

bioman m'a telephoné toute a l'heure, apres la visite chez son chirurgien :
si j'ai bien compris il va etre reoperé dans 6 semaines   

j'en saura plus toute a l'heure quand il rentre , son portable il passait tres mal   



sinon, demain fin d'aprem je part en italie pour un w.e chez moi a iseo
deposer les enfants chez ma mamancherie  ,mais cela vous le savez  deja !!!


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2005)

Tu as bien de la chance roberta.
Pour ma part, j'avais prévu de partir en Croatie avec la petite famille, mais c'est rapé 
A la place, ce sera bricolage et terrassement !

Nous venons d'acheter une maison et des travaux sont indispensables...

Le gamin partira en vacances, lui. Tant mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

http://www.francevuesurmer.com/photos/05bretagne/309le_guilvinec/ecran/le_guilvinec018.jpg
Je vais là.


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2005)

Un petit tour sur ton île Patoch si tout va bien.. Pour la première fois 
Met le rhum au frais on sait jamais.
Triple hein t'as dit.


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)

je vais à monacooooooo!!! mais bon pas longtemps ...  enfin j'y suis déjà allé mais cette année je sais pas du tout où je vais .. j'ai pas du tout eu le temps d'y réfléchir 

un peu de bretagne .. ou autre .. je sais pas ... :rose: sinon à coté de nice ya eze village super petit village medieval situé à flancs de colline c'est genialllllllllll


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

week ends prolongés en bourgogne, 
une grosse semaine de bateau en bretagne fin juillet, 
10 jours à Paris debut Aout (un truc de connaisseur  ), 
puis une semaine à Lisbonne,
suivi d'un week end en normandie
heu en gros c'est ça


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Qui a déjà été a Barcelone ?


----------



## macelene (1 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un petit tour sur ton île Patoch si tout va bien.. Pour la première fois
> Met le rhum au frais on sait jamais.
> Triple hein t'as dit.




Micro rencontre en Corse      bon on vient aussi  :style: en août...   
Juillet ... Festival D'Avignon...  et boulot...


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Tu vas où en Corse ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Qui a déjà été a Barcelone ?



je!....


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2005)

moi pas de vacances, vu que j'en reviens, mais ça sera pour octobre, incha'allah.


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2005)

S'il fait chaud : à la cave !
 

S'il fait froid : à la cave aussi !


----------

